# Proper Documentation for Phototherapy CPT 96910



## douglaCD (Jul 21, 2015)

*Hey all you amazing coding experts!*

Quick question, 

What are the specific guidelines for documenting an visit for phototherapy only; no evaluation and management? Currently, one of my providers reevaluates a patient approx. every 20 visits and creates an E/M note. But, the actual light treatments are kept on a log in each patients chart with the date, dosage and time that the patient spent in therapy. I use this to create a charge encounter. 

Tell me, are our methods of documentation and billing appropriate or should we make some changes?

Please, indulge me with you expertise! 

Thanks and Take care 

Christina D


----------

